# Mens best friend (24x)



## Harry1982 (24 Sep. 2015)

Frauen und Hunde sind schon ne tolle Mischung 

Aber wenigstens der Hund ist treu bis in den Tod 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (24 Sep. 2015)

Och herm


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Sep. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Och herm



Äh watt???


----------



## Death Row (25 Sep. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Äh watt???



Das sagt man _hier _so, wenn man entweder Mitleid hat oder man etwas herzerwärmend findet. Oder auch beides gleichzeitig


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Sep. 2015)

Ah. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Nafets86 (20 Jan. 2017)

Ich liebe Hunde so sehr!


----------

